
Report: 20M coronavirus tests per day needed to fully open economy - randomname2
https://abcnews.go.com/US/road-map-recovery-report-20-million-coronavirus-tests/story?id=70230097
======
vanniv
You don't need to test everybody every 14 days.

There is no purpose whatsoever to doing that.

